
RISC-V-based neural network acelerator on ICE40 FPGA using 5 mW - phsilva
http://vectorblox.com/products/tinbinn/
======
phsilva
Datasheet link goes to HTTP 404, but there is a paper pre-print on arXiv
describing it [1]

[1] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.06630](https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.06630)

